# Portrait of hornet



## carlos58 (Nov 5, 2012)

hello everyone
from my gallery of strange faces of insects
Strange faces : portrait insects Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com

some portrait of terrific hornet


----------



## binga63 (Nov 5, 2012)

awesome... nice pics


----------



## Patriot (Nov 5, 2012)

What did you use?


----------



## sm4him (Nov 5, 2012)

Patriot said:


> What did you use?



I'd have used wasp spray. :lmao:

Beautiful shots, as usual. Remind me of some Charlie (cgipson) took this summer. I love my macro, but there is NO way I'm getting quite this close, for that long, to a hornet.


----------



## Murasaki (Nov 5, 2012)

WOW . fantastic ... love em


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 6, 2012)

Great pics! Some of the best I have seen. I hate those little F^&*(( though.


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments
I used D300 and 70/180 macro nikon 1:1 + extension tube kenko 20mm
crop is only 5-10% for best composition


----------



## jjdig (Nov 6, 2012)

Great shots!!


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome! any lighting?


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 7, 2012)

thank you very much
only natural light, no flash


----------

